# Hornblatt



## bonkel (23. Apr. 2012)

hallo liebe Teichfreunde

Da ich viele Fadenalgen habe   ,  keine lust und zeit habe diese immer raus zu fischen 
habe ich mir gedacht *Hornblat* in meinen Teich zu nutzen . 
Habe aber oft gelesen das diese Wasserpflanze sehr schnell wuchert 
Ich habe Kristallklares Wasser , deswegen stört es diese Algen in meinen Koiteich schwimmen
zusehen .
Hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser Wasserpflanze ? 

Lg Bonkel


----------



## Joerg (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hornblat*

Bonkel,
was du als Biomasse aus dem Wasser holst, ist im Endeffekt nicht so wichtig. Ich hole beides raus. 
Fadenalgen schwimmen normalerweise nicht frei im Wasser und sollten sich auch gut rausholen lassen.

Als Alternative im Sommer bieten sich Schwimmpflanzen wie __ Wassersalat oder Wasserhyazinten an.
Die lassen sich mit einem Kescher recht einfach rausholen.


----------



## bonkel (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hornblat*

Ja da hast du recht . Wenn ich die Fadenalgen mit ein Stock heraus nehme , lösen sie sich und schwimmen einfach herum   und das ist manchmal sehr viel . Gut nach ein , zwei stunden ist alles weg . Aber nach ca. 3 tage sind die Fadenalgen wieder lang und ich greife wieder zum Stock .  

Lg Bonkel


----------



## Joerg (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hornblat*

Bonkel,
du hast 10 kleine Koi, die wachsen sicher sehr schnell.
Du solltest einfach etwas mehr Platz für die Fadenalgen schaffen, dann muss du sie nur einmal die Woche rausholen.


----------



## katja (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hornblat*

deutlich mehr pflanzen, die den algen die nahrung wegnehmen wär noch ne idee. dein teich sieht doch sehr nackt aus :?


----------



## Joerg (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hornblat*

Bonkel,
auf der rechten Seite passen doch auch noch ein paar mehr Körbe hin.

Was hast du denn als Substrat darin genommen?


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hornblat*

__ Wassersalat scheint recht temperatur empfindlich zu sein, bei uns im ,,Kühleren Eck" hats den gerissen, wir haben jetzt __ Krebsschere und  __ Froschbiss drin und hoffen


----------



## bonkel (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hornblat*

@ Joerg 

Da ist nur gelber Sand mit kies drin . Das sollte reichen hat man mir gesagt 

Ich hatte auch schon Kuh mist drin  ging aber  schief   (wasser würde braun)
An den anderen Seiten kann ich keine körbe stellen ,da es steil runtergeht.
Das gute am teich ist das ich kristallklares wasser habe . Man sieht alles auf den grund , jedes kleine kieselstein . Wenn die Fische unten schwimmen sieht man sie super deutlich . 
Ich mache morgen mal ein Foto für euch . Ok 

Lg der Bonkel


----------



## bonkel (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hornblat*

Ach ja 

Habe mir __ Wasserpest besorgt . teich ist 1.4 m tief , könnte zu tief sein :?
Es sind fünf Pflazen mit einen Bleiring . 

Lg Bonkel


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hornblat*

Hallo bonkel,
Selbst wenn __ Wasserpest die Pflanztiefe von 1,4m ab kann.

Die Fische sind da das größere Problem.

Goldfische und Koi haben die ruckzuck kaputtgezuppelt

Wasserpest sollte man einpflanzen (Sand langt), da sie wurzelt.


----------



## Joerg (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Hornblat*

Bonkel,
__ Wasserpest macht die Teichtiefe weniger zu schaffen. __ Hornkraut noch zusätzlich rein.
Kann ja sein deine Koi mögen nicht beide gleichzeitig. 

Wasserpest kannst du an den Wurzeln mit einem Beutel Sand ablassen.
Beim Hornkraut reicht es das mit Gummiring an einem Stein zu befestigen.

Meine sind gut erzogen und lassen beide gut wachsen.


----------



## bonkel (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornblatt*

Hallo Leute 

Naja was soll ch sagen  meine __ wasserpest ist weg Planzenkorb ist leer . 
So ein sch...

Lg


----------



## Joerg (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornblatt*

Hatten wohl ordentlich Kohldampf.


----------

